# I don't understand the problem here



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Why are people saying we should draft Roy, when hes not a great shooter? Why is Morrison(or Aldrige) not our pick?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Why are people saying we should draft Roy, when hes not a great shooter? Why is Morrison(or Aldrige) not our pick?


Dunno. I'm still high on Morrison, personally. Used to be that Coach Bickerstaff was too, but I haven't read that for a while, so maybe he's left off Adam and is interested in someone else.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Not all great college players go on to dominate the NBA. Do you expect the same of Reddick? Both are slow for their position, possess very average athleticism and aren't really known for their defensive efforts. 
Can you see Morrison guarding the Lebron's, Melo's, McGrady's of this league without getting murdered? Charlotte might get away putting Wallace on them and have Morrison guard the 2, but that is just as risky.
Lastly Aldridge will most likely be selected by the top 2 picks, if he by some chance does fall to 3rd, he will be considered.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What pick did you get? And I think you need an athletic 2 guard who can light it up and play some D.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Can you see Morrison guarding the Lebron's, Melo's, McGrady's of this league without getting murdered?


Nope. He'd get slaughtered...but _several_ top superstars in the League today can't defend against a team of cloistered nuns. Mediocre to bad defense isn't the kiss of death it used to be.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Why are people saying we should draft Roy, when hes not a great shooter? Why is Morrison(or Aldrige) not our pick?


Aldrige will probably go to Toronto, and I cannot name a SG in the league that Morrison can guard.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Mediocre to bad defense isn't the kiss of death it used to be.


That is true, but will he provide the sufficient offense to counter it?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I like Roy as well as any player in this draft.I don't like Gay because he's too passive.I have no doubts about his talent,but plenty about his desire.He simply isn't the type of player the Bobcats are looking to build around.I don't think that Morrison is better than Roy offensively.I don't know how good a defensive player he is as I have never seen him try to play defense.

It's my opinion that we should trade down a few spots and take Roy because he's the best fit for the Cats and in my opinion he's the safest bet in the entire draft.If we stay at three and Aldridge is available then I am willing to take him,but that still leaves us with an enormous hole at shooting guard.I would really want Aldridge if I thought he could be a decent center in the NBA,but I really think he's a power forward and as such he really doesn't address our areas of need as well as Roy would.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Charlotte_______ !*
> 
> Why are people saying we should draft Roy, when hes not a great shooter? Why is Morrison(or Aldrige) not our pick?


Roy would be an ideal player to fill the SG role, but with the 3rd pick can you guys afford to pass on Bargnani if available?

Morrison might be the safe pick, but I'd bet Bargnani will be better in the long run.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

TRON said:


> Morrison might be the safe pick, but I'd bet Bargnani will be better in the long run.


Morrison is the right pick. Bernie will want Gay, but the rest of the front office will pull for Morrison. You already have a roster that has a defensive minded wing. Take Morrison, you need a scorer. But to do it, you have to trade up.

Boards are now starting to put Morrison in the top slot. Because Toronto will either take him or trade down. Chris Bosh would shoot Colangelo in the head if he drafted a PF. 

Remember your GM is the nutjob that let Mutombo walk from Denver to Atlanta and turned a team on the rise after destroying the sonics (with GP and Kemp) into a reincarnation of the LA Clippers AND GS Warriors. If you think Bernie knows what he's doing you all are nuts. The Cats need somebody that can score. Roy, Carney, Morrison, or even trade down for JJ if you want.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

TRON said:


> Roy would be an ideal player to fill the SG role, but with the 3rd pick can you guys afford to pass on Bargnani if available?
> 
> Morrison might be the safe pick, but I'd bet Bargnani will be better in the long run.


I agree and disagree. I disagree Roy would be a great fit, hes a shooting guard yes, but he doesnt hit consistent jumpers, and with Gerald and Roy likely starting in that scenario, i dont like it, we have two slashers. I think if Bargnani falls then yes we take him. Start him and put Okafor at C

C Okafor
PF Bargnani
SF Wallace
SG Carroll/J.Jones
PG Felton

Our SG troubles arent gone, but we can grab a FA or wait until next years draft or FA


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> Remember your GM is the nutjob that let Mutombo walk from Denver to Atlanta and turned a team on the rise after destroying the sonics (with GP and Kemp) into a reincarnation of the LA Clippers AND GS Warriors. If you think Bernie knows what he's doing you all are nuts. The Cats need somebody that can score. Roy, Carney, Morrison, or even trade down for JJ if you want.


Coach Bickerstaff isn't a nutjob, so cut that crap right now, all right? He's done better than expected with the resources he's had: A team of mostly-injured big men.

As for all of us being nuts if we believe he knows what he's doing, that may be....but you don't see us all on the boards of other teams baiting their fans either, do you? Nuts is relative.

I'd like to see the Cats take Morrison, but if Bickerstaff decides otherwise I'm going to assume he knows his team and what they need better than I do.

Laurie


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Coach Bickerstaff isn't a nutjob, so cut that crap right now, all right? He's done better than expected with the resources he's had: A team of mostly-injured big men.
> 
> As for all of us being nuts if we believe he knows what he's doing, that may be....but you don't see us all on the boards of other teams baiting their fans either, do you? Nuts is relative.
> 
> ...


never did i call fans a nutjob. but bernie is. considering ive been following the denver nuggets since the late 80s. Bernie Bickerstaff ruined the team. And then jumped ship. I'm not burning him for no good reason. I called that he would want Gay before he even tried him out. Bernie doesnt have a good track record as you can see how he dismantled and young up and coming team to a cellar franchise.

<!--StartFragment --> 
*1994 Denver Nuggets *

Franchise Index: 1993 | 1995

*42-40*, Finished 4th in Midwest Division (Game Results)
*View League Season Summary*

Scored 8221 points, Allowed 8099 points (Expected W-L: 45-37)
Coached by Dan Issel (42-40)

*Pace Factor:* 96.1 (7th out of 27), League Pace Factor - 95.1
*Rating:* Offense - 103.7 (20th out of 27), Defense - 102.5 (5th out of 27), League Rating - 106.3
*RPI:* .506 (15th out of 27)

*Playoffs:*
Lost West Conf Semis (4-3) to Utah Jazz 
Won West Conf 1st Rd (3-2) over Seattle Supersonics 

<!--StartFragment --> <TR valign="top"><TD>Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf</TD><TD align="right"> $1,825,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Kevin Brooks</TD><TD align="right"> $975,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Bison Dele</TD><TD align="right"> $1,244,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>LaPhonso Ellis</TD><TD align="right"> $2,350,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Tony Farmer</TD><TD align="right"> $150,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Tom Hammonds</TD><TD align="right"> $800,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Adonis Jordan</TD><TD align="right"> $150,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Marcus Liberty</TD><TD align="right"> $650,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Mark Macon</TD><TD align="right"> $1,498,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Roy Marble</TD><TD align="right"> $150,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Darnell Mee</TD><TD align="right"> $150,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Dikembe Mutombo</TD><TD align="right"> $3,000,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Robert Pack</TD><TD align="right"> $400,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Mark Randall</TD><TD align="right"> $1,200,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Alvin Robertson</TD><TD align="right"> $1,408,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Rodney Rogers</TD><TD align="right"> $1,200,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Bryant Stith</TD><TD align="right"> $1,100,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Robert Werdann</TD><TD align="right"> $250,000</TD> </TR><TR valign="top"><TD>Reggie Williams</TD><TD align="right"> $1,258,000</TD></TR> 

<!--StartFragment --> 
*1997 Denver Nuggets *

Franchise Index: 1996 | 1998

*21-61*, Finished 5th in Midwest Division (Game Results)
*View League Season Summary*

Scored 8020 points, Allowed 8535 points (Expected W-L: 24-58)
Coached by Bernie Bickerstaff (4-9), and Dick Motta (17-52)

*Pace Factor:* 92.4 (4th out of 29), League Pace Factor - 90.1
*Rating:* Offense - 104.3 (25th out of 29), Defense - 111.4 (24th out of 29), League Rating - 106.7
*RPI:* .434 (26th out of 29)

<!--StartFragment --> 
*Salaries*

Estimated salaries are marked with an asterisk (*).

About salary data

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD>Jerome Allen</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Vincent Askew</TD><TD align=right>$2,000,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Elmer Bennett</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Melvin Booker</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Dale Ellis</TD><TD align=right>$1,600,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>LaPhonso Ellis</TD><TD align=right>$3,294,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Anthony Goldwire</TD><TD align=right>$250,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Darvin Ham</TD><TD align=right>$220,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Tom Hammonds</TD><TD align=right>$1,070,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Mark Jackson</TD><TD align=right>$2,900,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Keith Jennings</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Ervin Johnson</TD><TD align=right>$1,636,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Jimmy King</TD><TD align=right>$330,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Sarunas Marciulionis</TD><TD align=right>$2,500,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Antonio McDyess</TD><TD align=right>$2,545,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Jeff McInnis</TD><TD align=right>$220,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Eric Murdock</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Ricky Pierce</TD><TD align=right>$1,200,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Kenny Smith</TD><TD align=right>$190,100</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Bryant Stith</TD><TD align=right>$3,400,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Brooks Thompson</TD><TD align=right>$1,332,300</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>LaSalle Thompson</TD><TD align=right>$247,500</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>Aaron Williams</TD><TD align=right>$169,000</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD>George Zidek</TD><TD align=right>$694,000</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

^Repped.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

step said:


> . Can you see Morrison guarding the Lebron's, Melo's, McGrady's of this league without getting murdered? Charlotte might get away putting Wallace on them and have Morrison guard the 2, but that is just as risky.
> 
> 
> > lol yeah i can and lol yeh i can see he gets his bum wooped


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

TRON said:


> Morrison might be the safe pick, but I'd bet Bargnani will be better in the long run.


Why do you think so? What'm I failing to see in Bargnani that'll make him a better choice as the years go by?

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> never did i call fans a nutjob. but bernie is. considering ive been following the denver nuggets since the late 80s. Bernie Bickerstaff ruined the team. And then jumped ship. I'm not burning him for no good reason. I called that he would want Gay before he even tried him out. Bernie doesnt have a good track record as you can see how he dismantled and young up and coming team to a cellar franchise.
> 
> <!--StartFragment -->
> *1994 Denver Nuggets *
> ...


There must be a point to this mess, but I can't imagine what it might be--and why it's not over cluttering up the Nuggets forum.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Stop breaking the forums damn it!!!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Laurie, i know you know the point. i do understand there is a formatting problem. but a bunch of people repped me for it for a reason. And you know what it is. Bernie Bickerstaff, if he was to get a grade for how he handled the Denver Nuggets. He would get whatever the hell is below an F. Its not disputed, he ruined the franchise for quite frankily the better part of the decade. And if the pistons drafted Melo instead of Darko, we'd still suck. And it would be Bernie's fault.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate bringing up this name when talking about Morrison and I'm not makign a comparison but...

Morrison isnt overly athletic and will probably get hounded by guys like Lebron, Kobe, Tmac, etc, but many people will consider Bird as a top 5 player of all time and he couldn't guard a chair either. Hell, in today's NBA, he'd get hounded by those guys too. Pull out any vintage tape, the guy is tapdancing out there when hes forced to D up good perimeter players one on one.

Granted, I'd still rather have Rudy Gay than Adam Morrison. This team needs to fastbreak, they need to be defensively sound and push the ball off turnovers, thats why they have Felton.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> Laurie, i know you know the point. i do understand there is a formatting problem. but a bunch of people repped me for it for a reason. And you know what it is. Bernie Bickerstaff, if he was to get a grade for how he handled the Denver Nuggets. He would get whatever the hell is below an F. Its not disputed, he ruined the franchise for quite frankily the better part of the decade. And if the pistons drafted Melo instead of Darko, we'd still suck. And it would be Bernie's fault.


Sorry Bickerstaff screwed your Nuggets--or that you believe he did. Since he's not done the same in Charlotte, your experience with him in Denver doesn't much matter on this forum.

Happy you were heavily repped for your post. Lovely.

Laurie


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Sorry Bickerstaff screwed your Nuggets--or that you believe he did. Since he's not done the same in Charlotte, your experience with him in Denver doesn't much matter on this forum.
> 
> Happy you were heavily repped for your post. Lovely.
> 
> Laurie


your 100% correct. the past has absolutely nothing to do with the future, and there is nothing we can learn from it. Nobody should even have to present a resume to a company before they hire them. Who cares about past experience. You know what, I manage a bank and I need someone to deliver cash in a bonded truck. Ya know, I hired a guy off the street, no resume, no background check. He worked for me for 4 years with no problem. Did a great job. That was until the fifth year when he robbed the truck and went to mexico. 

Bernie took a team from destroying Shawn Kemp and Gary Payton to bailing out once they hit rock bottom. If you see no relevance in that then thats your problem.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone want in the Rudy Gay club? I know some of you are just dying to come on out. :angel: 


if you guys take him, you can do it after the draft too. I'm nice like that haha.


----------

